# My friend received all 5 stars but with multiple flags



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 199772


Apparently, ratings given by serial low raters are now disregarded by Uber. So I'm wondering if in this case maybe some serial nitpicker gave a rating that wasn't included in the drivers ratings but their flags somehow remained.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Apparently, ratings given by serial low raters are now disregarded by Uber. So I'm wondering if in this case maybe some serial nitpicker gave a rating that wasn't included in the drivers ratings but their flags somehow remained.


Yes. That could be the case.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Wait....serial low raters are being ignored now?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 199772


That's what you get for playing the best of yanni...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Wait....serial low raters are being ignored now?


Yup  and pax don't see their ratings drop if you low rate them until after they rate you; if they rate you.


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Yup  and pax don't see their ratings drop if you low rate them until after they rate you; if they rate you.


Truly? Amazing


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 199772


Ripper,haven't this before


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Yup  and pax don't see their ratings drop if you low rate them until after they rate you; if they rate you.


So if they never rate you they'd never see the rating you gave them? So if you 1* them that rating doesn't drop?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So if they never rate you they'd never see the rating you gave them? So if you 1* them that rating doesn't drop?


It does drop.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> It does drop.


But they never rated you?

At some point I'm assuming they'll see it reflect in their rating, even though they don't rate you...yet...it's what I'm thinking and was alluding to with that Q


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 199772


Probs some d-bag looking for a free trip. Uber needs to cut the bullshit and protect drivers from a-holes like that. In addition, Uber should be DEACTIVATING any pax who rates their drivers poorly on a consistent basis. Uber is a technology company - they can track this information very easily. But heaven forbid Uber do something useful and logical that works in the drivers ' favor.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Uber should be DEACTIVATING any pax who rates their drivers poorly on a consistent basis.


So true! Uber has tons of data on us as individual drivers. From ratings and tips, to comments and kudos from pax we're not even privy to. They know who's cool and when known cool drivers get dumped on too, it should raise a flag. "hey this jackass doesn't like Ghandi, Dumbo or chocolate, f his opinion!" Then take action on these habitually low raters! At the least discount their critique.


----------

